# My latest American Indian blanket



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

This is my latest American Indian Blanket

My interpretation of the pattern. 

now have 2 for our recliners in our RV. These are both in the same shades. 
My first one, the Navajo blanket, done in brighter colors , on the back of my couch.

This blanket is called Indian Pathway by Shady Lane 

easy to do, single and double crochets. 
Love the Native American patterns, as you can see. 

hugs
marge


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

Your blankets are lovely, thanks for sharing
Anne in Dunedin


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What a great job! Nice blanket!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Really beautiful and well done!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

This is lovely. Your choice of colors is perfect


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Your blanket is fantastic, I really love the colors and stripe pattern. I bet they are perfect looking in your RV!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Great job!!! Your blanket is beautiful!!!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Lovely. Beautiful work.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't crochet, but it's stunning.


----------



## tks1991 (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome looking handkerchief warm & cozy looking.
Tami


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Now that's a work of art. Beautifully crocheted. Love the colours.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

It is beautiful and now you can both be comfy cozy wrapped up in your blankies and then stay nice and warm while enjoying that RV.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you ladies for such comforting comments. 

Really appreciated. loved making them all. 

hugs
marge


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice. Lovely work.


----------



## kaska (Jun 13, 2012)

Wonderful! Love the stitch detail.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow - the blankets are beautiful. Your work is great!
I too love Native American designs. Did you design it?


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful work and beautiful colors. I love the designs in them. Did you design them or use a pattern?


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love the colors chosen!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the colours.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and I love the colors.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

marge, your blankets are absolute gorgeous. You certainly are very talented - bet they look stunning in your RV


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful workmanship. Many years of enjoyment to come...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice blanket!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

They're beautiful.


----------



## Nana Shannon (Feb 25, 2013)

Very beautiful work ,my sister also lives in brooksville, her name is Judy


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you work from a pattern or did you do your own thing? I love your colors and the design.


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Love your blanket. I think it is a great companion for the Ultimate Afghan by McCalls. This will be my next project. Your's is beautiful.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

marje of florida said:


> This is my latest American Indian Blanket
> 
> My interpretation of the pattern.
> 
> ...


Me too! Love Love Native American blankets! Yours are stunning! :thumbup: Do you have a link where they can be purchased?


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Fantastic and creative use of color and pattern. Thank you for the inspiration and for sharing.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, and well executed! Enjoy them as you travel.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is a lovely blanket. I am currently working on the Navaho blanket with the diamond design. I am finding that crocheting hurts my hands and fingers more than knitting.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

LOVE your blanket. What a nice job.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Very pretty, nice work and I love the colors!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Great!!!! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great job ,really beautiful,love the colours


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Marje, The blanket is gorgeous. I hade been involved withthe Ogala Lakota Sioux Indians on the Pine Ridge Reservation in South Dakota, and would love to make a few small lapghans for them in their colors. 
can you share the pattern as the work is lovely and would be fantastic for the children on the reservation to have.
You can PM me if the pattern is available.
I am sure that the blanket looks great in your RV and also keeps you nice and toasty.
Thanks
Suzanne


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Great colors and amazing textures.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful Blanket.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I love them and the colours are delightful!


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful! That should be a family heirloom piece. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

marje of florida said:


> This is my latest American Indian Blanket
> 
> My interpretation of the pattern.
> 
> ...


Very nice and I love the pattern.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Outstanding use of color. Very dramatic.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful work.


----------



## Missouriknitter (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice work and love the color selection. Isn't life in an RV fun? We spent 5 years going around the US before deciding that it was time for a house again.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Great blanket. I love the native American blankets, also.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, it's so pretty! Love the details and the colors, amazing work!


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

this is from a pattern called Indian Pathway by Shady Lane. 
I used their pattern as a guide line and of course, changed things to what I wanted to make. I find I tend to do that to most patterns. 
was great enjoyment crocheting this afghan. 
I keep getting new ideas I want to incorporate into the designs and that is what makes it mine. 

Thank you all for such lovely comments. I too love the colors. 

hugs
marge


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi nana Shannon

If I happen to bump into Judy - sure will say howdy and
start up a conversation with her. neat. 

hugs
Marge


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

marje of florida said:


> Thank you ladies for such comforting comments.
> 
> Really appreciated. loved making them all.
> 
> ...


"Easy to do"??? Don't be so modest, these are beautiful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautifully done. Love the colors too.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it and the work is exceptionally good...


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

You really do capture the Native American style. Nice colors


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I rather like making afghans, as well.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow,its fantastic


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Marge,
I love your Indian blanket so much. Love your colors too .
That's the afghan stitch, right? Just plain beautiful. 
Juneperk


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely! Your blankets are beautiful!


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

This is one of the most beautiful afghans I've ever seen. I'm drawn towards Native American items and this one is incredible. The pattern is exquisite. Thank you for sharing your talents with us. It inspires me to go thru my yarn stash and make something similar.


----------



## Phyllis Ann (Apr 8, 2013)

Love the blanket. Would love for you to make one for me.


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

Is there ever any native american knitted blankets?
Terri


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful! You can be prooud of your work.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous crochet! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Lovely! Nice color too!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That is really really gorgeous work! Beautiful.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Very well done!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

I like. Great job!


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you all kind ladies for your support in my effort. 
Sure does make me proud to be able to have such support. 

Thank you ever so much again. I am humbled. 

hugs
marge


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Love em!!! Beautiful!!! <3


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

wow that is awesome! great colours and perfect stitching!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

wow that is awesome! great colours and perfect stitching!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Really beautiful! Your stitches look so perfect


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you ladies for your nice comments. 
we always appreciate kind thoughts and comments. even light criticism. 

Will post more in future. Hope you do same. 

hugs
marge


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the colors. Very pretty blanket


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Marge, your Indian blankets are beautiful, fantastic work and colors. Would you mind telling me where I could find the pattern for my daughter. She crochets all the time.

Neenie


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

The first two Cherokee Indian blankets were from a pattern by Shady Lane called Cherokee Afghan and pillow. 

the Last one - in the posting - is also from Shady Lane and is called Indian Pathway. 

There are many more out there and free too - on various sites. try All Free Crochet and see if they have any. 

hugs
marge


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

marje of florida said:


> This is my latest American Indian Blanket
> 
> My interpretation of the pattern.
> 
> ...


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome work you did!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

beautiful !! :thumbup:


----------

